# TT mk3 is benchmarked (internally) to Cayman [Dealer Training Class]



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

While waiting for the state inspection of my mk2 to be completed, I was chatting with one of the Audi salesmen. He was recently at training in Dallas, TX for the new gen A3/S3/A3 e-tron where someone asked about the mk3 TT. The Audi trainer said, the Audi bosses set an internally benchmark for the mk3 which was to be on par/better than the latest Porsche Cayman. 

The mk2 TTs and TTRS have often been compared to Cayman/Cayman S/911 C4, but this guy made it sound like they benchmarked the base TT to the base Cayman. I don't know if the base mk2 TT really had a solid benchmark in mind... but apparently it does this generation. So, that is only good news I suppose. A front engine'd AWD Cayman alternative for half the price and with twice the storage is ok by me.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

+1


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Don't see how*

Most articles project the HP of the base Mk 3 2.0 engine most likely to be sold in the US at about 217 HP ( Poster RST claims it will be 230), far short of the present base Cayman's 275. TTS projected at 296 HP would be comparable to the Cayman base but 30HP less than the Cayman S. Similarly, the RS would be comparable to the Cayman S. As proof, Car and Driver's Lightning Laps at the track benchmark the present 2012 TTRS trailing the latest model Boxster S (which has 10 HP less than a Cayman) by a few tenths of a second.

That is not all bad. The bone stock TTS comes well equipped while the Porsches are notorious for teaser base prices that require about $10K worth of options for a decent car. Based on what I know now, there might be a Mk 3 TTS roadster in my future.


----------



## Paul Bujold (Feb 25, 2014)

*Benchmark… Let's see how close they come*

It's good to have something to shoot for and the 981 is an admirable target. I personally don't care if the TT III has as much horsepower but I would like it to handle better. Given the TT's relatively low price and weight, I'd like to see the Audi engineers make it as much fun to drive as possible. If you want horsepower buy a muscle car or more expensive sports car. With its weight distribution and haldex, the TT has a handicap compared to the mid-engine/rear wheel drive Porsche but let's see what Audi can do.


----------



## Silver Stealth (Jun 2, 2008)

*Sounds good but call me skeptical...*

That's not what this spy video shows....instead you see an RCZ and Z4, which unfortunately, are not the best dynamic benchmarks....
:facepalm:


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Agree on handling improvements but also unlikely to be dramatic*



Paul Bujold said:


> It's good to have something to shoot for and the 981 is an admirable target. I personally don't care if the TT III has as much horsepower but I would like it to handle better. Given the TT's relatively low price and weight, I'd like to see the Audi engineers make it as much fun to drive as possible. If you want horsepower buy a muscle car or more expensive sports car. With its weight distribution and haldex, the TT has a handicap compared to the mid-engine/rear wheel drive Porsche but let's see what Audi can do.


 The handling improvements from the Mk 1 to the Mk 2 were dramatic IMO, but many have pointed out that a similar leap from Mk 2 to Mk 3 is unlikely given the wheelbase will be about the same, along with other factors. Given the obvious engine placement handicap compared to a Cayman, we've now pointed out that the Mk3 will be underpowered compared to a Cayman and not handle as well, so an Audi rep stating that the Cayman was a benchmark is folly. As long as $ don't change much, the Mk 3 TTS looks like a great bang for the buck.


----------

